
Ask HN: What software do you use for your company knowledge base? - Numberwang
Also, is it any good?
======
stephenr
I'm a fan of keeping it simple.

Markdown docs in a git repo, throw gollum in front of it and you have a wiki
anyone can browse and technical people can keep offline copies, even edit
offline and push changes later.

------
a-saleh
We have github repo with a ton of markdown files. Helps with reviews and it is
nicely portable.

We also use jira (i.e. quite a lot of information might be stored in deploy
notes for particular issues), confluence (mostly product feature
discussion/specs) and google-docs (mostly for meeting minutes), but for
anything there that is not ephemeral (i.e. just this release/meeting/feature),
we move it to our repo.

------
ai_ia
I know this isn't relevant, Can you tell what are the knowledge base
enterprise level softwares available in the market that are widely used?

------
bkovacev
We just installed openKB, modified it to our needs and deployed it to Heroku
in a click - great stuff.

------
parvatzar
The knowledgebase in ServiceNow & Altassian Confluence are two I use on a
daily basis.

~~~
akulbe
Curious to see how you create your "space" in Confluence. I've got the stock
one, and I'm having issues trying to delete it. Not sure what to put in its
place, but I wanted to remove the stock stuff.

------
billconan
we use media wiki and confluence.

I don't like confluence, it's slow.

media wiki is ok, but it's hard to discover content.

------
nicolasiac
we use WordPress and a plugin called wp knowledgebase. fits the purpose and
its free.

------
Raed667
A JIRA Wiki.

Could be better

